# Chesapeake Bay Retrievers advice



## bayouboy (Feb 5, 2006)

Anyone have any advice for a chessie with obedience training? He is a 1 year old male and a great hunting dog but way over protective. He was the alpha male of the litter and no one can come in the yard or house without him going crazy. He is so protective he bite our neighbors arm last week. Anyone have advice on a trainer to help with this? We have teenagers and he is good with them but we have kids in and out all the time. Last thing I want is a kid to get hurt. My wife wants to get rid of the dog but I donâ€™t want to go that route. He is one of the smartest retrievers I have worked with but my first chessie.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Start with having him neutered. 

John


----------



## Lucky Banana (Jun 24, 2016)

I'll be watching this thread. My brother in law has a two year old female chessie that has started to get aggressive towards strangers and other dogs. 

From what I understand they used to breed these dogs as mean guard/hunting dogs that would protect their owner at all costs. They are extremely smart and learn quick but they also get bored very easily. I think it comes down to sticking with strict field and obedience training till the dog is a couple years old. 

Hope everything works out for you and the dog. He is good looking.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

You need to teach him that is not acceptable. He is your dog you know how much force is needed. I have had CBR's for 20 years some need more force than others. My current one if you look at him wrong it hurts his feelings. Some can be tought with voice comands others with 2x4's.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Get rid of the dog.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Not all but some have a history of being aggressive. Pretty scary never know what they will do.


----------



## Gulfgoose (Sep 25, 2017)

I'd get in touch with the breeder first and see what they have to say. If you are on Facebook I'm sure that there are groups dedicated to Chessies out there that could be a good tool also. 

As said before some take a harsh voice, others a 2x4. 

In the interim maybe try a shock collar turned up pretty hot and make him remember it when he becomes aggressive at all.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I have never known of a Chessie that was not aggressive...........


----------



## DogPro (Apr 6, 2011)

*Chessie*

I don't care what you do the tendency will always be there and will likely rear when you least expect it.


----------



## bayouboy (Feb 5, 2006)

Not what I wanted to do but he is being neutered next week. Should help.

Let me also clarify he is not aggressive, he is protective about his space- house, boat, blind etc. after the initial intro to someone new he is cool


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

bayouboy said:


> Not what I wanted to do but he is being neutered next week. Should help.
> 
> Let me also clarify he is not aggressive, he is protective about his space- house, boat, blind etc. after the initial intro to someone new he is cool[/QU
> 
> All the best, but I believe you may be wasting time and money going to the vet to curb this behavior.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

ROBOWADER said:


> I have never known of a Chessie that was not aggressive...........


Exactly. This is what they were bred to do. You can control them, but it takes time, effort and a 2x4. I raised and trained tham as a kid until I moved off our farm. I wouldn't have one in an environment that was target rich with strangers. They are highly protective of property and their immediate family.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*talk to these guys*

Shelmar kennels in Katy. They do in house obedience. He was an excellent bird dog trainer that switched over to obedience only.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

Most aggressive chessie I ever had was a female. Getting your dog cut is not the answer. You need to enforce that you are the alpha male and you will not tolerate the aggression. I know it sounds crazy but it works. When he starts growling and barking give him a pretty good swat on the muzzle. If he stops it was enough if not increase the force untill he does.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

txshockwave said:


> Most aggressive chessie I ever had was a female. Getting your dog cut is not the answer. You need to enforce that you are the alpha male and you will not tolerate the aggression. I know it sounds crazy but it works. When he starts growling and barking give him a pretty good swat on the muzzle. If he stops it was enough if not increase the force untill he does.


Yes... you reason with a Chessie through force. You have to be the dominant one.


----------



## Aquafowler (Aug 9, 2016)

Iâ€™ve got two 9 month old males. And they are both real protective. They keep everyone away from the house. Never once been aggressive to the family. Just the way I love me them.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Aquafowler said:


> Iâ€™ve got two 9 month old males. And they are both real protective. They keep everyone away from the house. Never once been aggressive to the family. Just the way I love me them.


That is what they do. Great dogs in the circumstances they were bred for. Most unrelenting retrievers that are out there and great family dogs. They just don't abide strangers or other dogs well... not that that is bad! :biggrin:


----------



## hb (Jul 30, 2011)

I am on my 3rd chessie now, all males. First one i got when he was 2, he was very protective but he came from a ranch and was never around people. He would kick anythings *** that wasn't in heat. The last 2 I got from pups, both of them are coolest dogs ever, they will bark when they're on the porch but have never bit or even growled. I took them with me every chance I got when they were young and I believe the socializing is the biggest deal for them. And yes, use as much force as necessary. They need it, even like it I think!


----------



## bayouboy (Feb 5, 2006)

The 2x4 is working. Most the time I can just yell at him and his feelings get hurt. I think he is finally coming around and we have come to an understanding. Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Mine was the same way. It has went away over time. Almost 4 now and has pretty much mellowed out. Door bell and people knocking she flies off the handle but other than that she rarely growls at strangers anymore.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Put that shock collar on that dog. He acts stupid then burn him down. Protective dogs are ok. But that over aggression needs to be fixed.
All that dog fighting and Axe kickin mentioned above needs to go to. Unless you like a dog like that.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

bayouboy said:


> The 2x4 is working. Most the time I can just yell at him and his feelings get hurt. I think he is finally coming around and we have come to an understanding. Thanks for all the feedback.


Seems heâ€™s learning you are the Alpha boss. I donâ€™t think a board is necessary, he has to learn what is acceptable behavior. Keep him on a leash when someone new shows up and teach him what you expect. I know thatâ€™s a pain in the but, it necessary to be consistent and correct him forcefully by voice or leash. Donâ€™t let him get away with any unacceptable behavior and he should come around quickly. As he progresses, you could go to a shock collar to remind him when heâ€™s crossing the line. We have Boykins and every now and then, one of them will get unruly. I can put the collar on, hit the buzzer(no shock) and you canâ€™t make them misbehave. Good luck, itâ€™s going to take time to break him of the habit.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

bayouboy said:


> The 2x4 is working. Most the time I can just yell at him and his feelings get hurt. I think he is finally coming around and we have come to an understanding. Thanks for all the feedback.


Good deal!


----------



## bayouboy (Feb 5, 2006)

I was joking about the 2x4. He has been on a real short leash and learning growling is not appropriate. He has been on his best behavior


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

bayouboy said:


> I was joking about the 2x4. He has been on a real short leash and learning growling is not appropriate. He has been on his best behavior


Thatâ€™s great!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

bayouboy said:


> I was joking about the 2x4. He has been on a real short leash and learning growling is not appropriate. He has been on his best behavior


 I wasn't...lol The breeder that got me started breeding them had a 1.5 yr old male he took back from the guy who initially bought him because the dog had penned the new owner into the corner of his back fence. He was terrified of the dog. The breeder asked me if I wanted him and I took him in. He was very aggressive at first towards me, but he came around really fast. I used an old axe handle when he got aggresive during training. Took him about a week to come around. He ended up being the best dog I ever trained as far as obedience. I was planning on selling him but ended up keeping him for myself. Best duck dog I have ever owned. Very obedient as well.

Best of luck with your dog. Sounds like you are both on the right track.


----------



## bayouboy (Feb 5, 2006)

Now that is a funny story. Thanks everyone for all The feedback


----------



## Big Fish (Feb 4, 2005)

*E- Collar*



sea sick said:


> Put that shock collar on that dog. He acts stupid then burn him down. Protective dogs are ok. But that over aggression needs to be fixed.
> All that dog fighting and Axe kickin mentioned above needs to go to. Unless you like a dog like that.


I agree with the e collar statement. I have a stubborn Chocalate Lab and it has worked miracles on him. An he went to 6 weeks of bad dog training. He is now 4 years old and 92 lbs so being ill behaved is out of the question. Also someone else commented on socializing dogs an I think that is great advice. Good luck.

:texasflag


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

bayouboy said:


> Now that is a funny story. Thanks everyone for all The feedback


I'll tell you a funnier story about that dog (Boots). One of my buddies came over to ride with me to another friends graduation party a few miles from our house. We always left the side door of the house unlocked so he would bring a stick or a tennis ball to throw do divert the dog long enough to make a run to the door. The dog knew who he was and had been around him for about 3 years by then, but the dog liked his fun. LOL We left his truck parked in front of the house and we left for the party. The dog ran free during the day and would stay around the house or barns at all times. We made the party and hung out at our friends pool for about 3 hours then headed back to my house. The house sat about 250 yards off the road down a winding shell driveway. We get about half way down the driveway and my buddy says "there is somebody standing in the bed of my truck"! We get closer and sure enough, there is a biker hippy standing in the truck, a goat standing about 20 yards from him, and my Chessie, Boots, is standing in between the two of them just about foaming at the mouth. If either of them moved a muscle, he would turn their way and growl. After we stopped laughing, we got out and I got the dog under control. The hippy dude was extremely happy to see us. He said his goat got out from the place him and his biker buddies had rented down the road from us and he had chased him all the way into our place because the gate was open. He ran the goat all the way to the house until the dog caught sight of them. He said the dog would chase whichever one of them made a move and that he finally jumped in the bed of the truck because he was exhausted. Said he had been in the bed of the truck for about two hours by the time we got back. We gave the guy a beer and loaded the goat up in the back of the truck to take him home. When we dropped them off he said not to worry about ever seeing him again on our place.


----------



## bayouboy (Feb 5, 2006)

That is a very funny story. Thanks for sharing. Sounds like my chessie


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

bayouboy said:


> Anyone have any advice for a chessie with obedience training? He is a 1 year old male and a great hunting dog but way over protective. He was the alpha male of the litter and no one can come in the yard or house without him going crazy. He is so protective he bite our neighbors arm last week. Anyone have advice on a trainer to help with this? We have teenagers and he is good with them but we have kids in and out all the time. Last thing I want is a kid to get hurt. My wife wants to get rid of the dog but I donâ€™t want to go that route. He is one of the smartest retrievers I have worked with but my first chessie.


no cure, very aggressive dogs. get rid of and get a lab, smarter and a lot friendlier. most chessies are this way, it's inbred.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

c hook said:


> no cure, very aggressive dogs. get rid of and get a lab, smarter and a lot friendlier. most chessies are this way, it's inbred.


Friendlier for sure... smarter, not so much. These dogs aren't for everyone. You have to assert that you are in charge at all times. Not sure what you mean by inbred. They were bred to protect the take on commercial duck boats in the Great Lakes. Whether the dog is in your boat, your truck or on your property... you won't have anything stolen.


----------



## Aquafowler (Aug 9, 2016)

I have to agree with HP. and Chook has no idea what he is talking about. The dog is doing what he was breed for. And yes they are very head strong. If you want a dog with no soul get a lab. There a dime a dozen. Iâ€™ve had all of the big three. These two knuckle heads I have are different from labs. Just my two useless cents.


----------



## bayouboy (Feb 5, 2006)

Let me also clarify the dog does great with me but my wife is the one that has challenges with him. I travel for work so she is with him during the week. She is the one that is not as stern with him. I took one of my hunting buddies out on Saturday and after the introduction and although he has hunted with him before earlier in the season. He warmed up quickly to him. He also commented that my dog acts and behaves like a 3 year old dog. He retrieved 8 birds with several doubles. He is doing great with hand signals and changing directions. My chessie has progressed so fast in his first season. Just wish we had another month in the season. We are working on socializing him more and getting a trainer to â€œtrainâ€ my wife in handling the dog.


----------



## Aquafowler (Aug 9, 2016)

Thatâ€™s what it boils down to. Either you (or your wife) is in charge or they are. There is no negotiation with them. Took my wife alitte bit to figure this out also. Glad everything is working out.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Aquafowler said:


> Thatâ€™s what it boils down to. Either you (or your wife) is in charge or they are. There is no negotiation with them. Took my wife alitte bit to figure this out also. Glad everything is working out.


He will come around as your wife gains confidence in herself and him. A good whack on the snout with a wooden spoon or something similar from her, will speed up the curve when he doesn't obey her. If the dog senses timidness, fear or indifference, he won't respect or listen to her.

Another easy way for her and the dog to come to an understanding is to have her feed him. Have her make him sit and stay until the command is given for him to eat. Food works wonders on a dogs mind. 

Sorry... I quoted Aquafowler instead of bayouboy!


----------



## Marsh Mobster (Aug 31, 2015)

Iâ€™m a fourth generation CBR owner and breeder. If he is aggressive to strangers when you or your wife are not around thatâ€™s what he is breed to do and that may not be a bad thing if you work out of town. But if you are with him and he is still aggressive then he needs some type of discipline. Not all CBR are like this I have a 3 year old female that will eat anyone up if they come to my home and none of my family is around. My 2 tear old female just loves everybody and wouldnâ€™t hurt a flee. With that said none of my CBR's would hurt a child. You just have to relies they are in most cases a one person or family dog unlike a lab. I will never put labs down there is too many good labs out there. But some of the CBR need a firm hand to get them to pay attention. If he was my dog I would just take him out in public on a leash as much as possible to get him around people and if he acts up discipline him. It may just take a while if I can help in any way with him just PM me.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Marsh Mobster said:


> Iâ€™m a fourth generation CBR owner and breeder. If he is aggressive to strangers when you or your wife are not around thatâ€™s what he is breed to do and that may not be a bad thing if you work out of town. But if you are with him and he is still aggressive then he needs some type of discipline. Not all CBR are like this I have a 3 year old female that will eat anyone up if they come to my home and none of my family is around. My 2 tear old female just loves everybody and wouldnâ€™t hurt a flee. With that said none of my CBR's would hurt a child. You just have to relies they are in most cases a one person or family dog unlike a lab. I will never put labs down there is too many good labs out there. But some of the CBR need a firm hand to get them to pay attention. If he was my dog I would just take him out in public on a leash as much as possible to get him around people and if he acts up discipline him. It may just take a while if I can help in any way with him just PM me.


Marsh Mobster knows his stuff. His father is who got me started training Chesapeakes. :cheers:


----------



## Deerhunter88 (Aug 4, 2013)

my brother had one that I believe would help someone rob the house. He would help them load the truck if needed. He had no hunt in him. All house dog and that's all that was ever asked out of him


----------

